# Ironmag research?



## beasy (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone try them and could give a review here


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 14, 2015)

I use their stane. Best I've ever used.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 15, 2015)

Aroma and Letro are g2g as far as I can tell.. haven't gotten bloods taken on the letro yet tho


----------



## beasy (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow only 2 lol, who does everyone use? Gwp?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 15, 2015)

beasy said:


> Wow only 2 lol, who does everyone use? Gwp?




Lots of guys use pharmaceutical grade ancillaries - AIs and SERMs. I get clomid and nolva that is pharm grade. The only reason I use a research company for AIs is because they tend to be very expensive for pharm grade and it's easier to dose with liquid - AI dosages are much more personalized than say what guys run for SERMs during PCT. 

I know some guys on here have used GWP and have never had a probem, others not so lucky.


----------



## beasy (Jan 15, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Lots of guys use pharmaceutical grade ancillaries - AIs and SERMs. I get clomid and nolva that is pharm grade. The only reason I use a research company for AIs is because they tend to be very expensive for pharm grade and it's easier to dose with liquid - AI dosages are much more personalized than say what guys run for SERMs during PCT.
> 
> I know some guys on here have used GWP and have never had a probem, others not so lucky.



I agree pharm grade is always better, I know adc is good, but just looking for some adex is all. That's why I figured rc. Seems like everyone I've used is hit and miss. Evolution, Rui, bsp, just to name a few. Guess it's just the luck of the draw like anything else in this game


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2015)

beasy said:


> Wow only 2 lol, who does everyone use? Gwp?



We're the only 2 that matter.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 15, 2015)

I have their adex(haven't used it yet) their Viagra(works but not as good as pharm) and their cialis (work good I like it)

Cialis tastes ok, the Viagra....I had to lick my own ass to get the taste out and now my back hurts lol


----------



## Maijah (Jan 15, 2015)

I've used stane from gwp and never had a problem, but I have heard of others getting shitty batches. IMR is 100% I have yet to see or hear of a bad experience with them. I'm gonna try there stane as soon as I finish the rest of what I have from gwp.


----------



## beasy (Jan 16, 2015)

Might be worth giving a try then


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

Are we talkin about the ugbb sponsor ironmaglabs or is this the iron mag research.com?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Are we talkin about the ugbb sponsor ironmaglabs or is this the iron mag research.com?



They are one in the same brother.


----------

